# NEW MODERATOR



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

I am sad to say I am going to be handing over the reins for the lovely clomid board !  To concentrate on other FF things I need to do 

But don't worry I am leaving you in the capable hands of new board Mod Rosie P 

I am sure you will all welcome her  

love 
suzie xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Suzie. I know you will be missed.  

Hi to all you lovely Clomid ladies.   I'm pretty sure I'll have spoken to most of you before. Hope I can do as half as good a job as Suzie has done as a moderator.

Thanks for everything Suzie and for doing such a good job on this board.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your help Suzie, and thanks for taking over Rosie!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Suzie for everything you did whilst we were over here  xxx

GL Rosie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Suzie....will miss you loads   Happy Anniversary for today BTW

Rosie - GL


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Suzie - thanks for all of your help, we'll miss you  

Rosie - good luck with the new role.

Jane xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Suzie for all your help.

 Rosie, look forward to all your advice.

Tina xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Suzie for all your help during the last 6 months....

All the very best Rosie I'm sure we can try and behave ourselves!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey I don't want anyone behaving themselves on this board!    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats good


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thankyou susie for all your  we shall .
 Rosie hun looking forward to hearing your advice on clomid.


----------

